# Under Tank Shots



## ZeeZ (Oct 24, 2011)

I got 14 juvenile Fire Red shrimp and they've not gotten all of their colors yet but I wanted to see what the little breeder hang-on box looked like from bottom and liked what I saw. So I present you... 

Shrimp from the bottom up.


----------

